# Not all forest users happy with ATV proposal



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Not all forest users happy with ATV proposal; Changing the rules

WATTON - Carl Nurmi of Watton owns acreage surrounded by national forestland in Baraga County, where the Black Creek tumbles into the Sturgeon River, creating prime brook trout habitat. 

The only way Nurmi, who suffers from emphysema, can fish the creek with his 7-year-old granddaughter is by driving his all-terrain-vehicle near the bank of the stream. 
That will end this summer, if the U.S. Forest Service goes forward with a new executive ruling that would ban cross-country ATV traffic in every national forest in the country. 

Some forests are already closed to ATVs, but in most forests the new rules call for riders to stick to designated trails. 

USFS Chief Dale Bosworth has identified unmanaged recreation, especially ATV use, as one of the "key threats" facing national forests, according to the Draft Environmental Impact Statement of the proposed Ottawa Land and Resource Management Plan. 

Several favorite fishing and hunting spots are located in the Ottawa, including the Sturgeon River Gorge, the Perch River and most branches of the Ontonagon River. 

Some ATV riders with disabilities are taking offense to Bosworth's ruling, which would limit off-road vehicles to designated routes. 

Nurmi said he believes the ban would discriminate against handicapped persons. 

"If I can't get down to certain rivers to go fish because I can't walk that far, that's going to restrict a lot of other people too," he said. 

Nurmi shared his concerns with forest planners at the Ottawa National Forest Service ranger station in Kenton. 

"I talked to several people in Kenton, who basically said, 'Too bad,'" he said. "I told them, in certain areas they discriminate." 

Disabled hunters and anglers are used to access in Michigan. The Michigan Department of Natural Resources allows qualified people exceptions to certain gaming rules, and, according to a DNR pamphlet, furnishes off-road vehicle permits to those with disabilities. 

One such hunter is Gene Sullivan of Covington, who is paralyzed from the chest down. Despite his disability, he remains more active than a lot of people who retain the full function of their legs. 

Using an ATV, Sullivan maintains "Stumpjumper Enterprises," a lawn care service that employs four other workers in addition to himself. 

An avid hunter, he just purchased a female English setter, which not only assists with bird hunting but also helps "herd" the numerous chickens on his property. 

"I've never had a bird dog before. She'll catch a whiff of something through the brush, and she'll just lower her head like this, shut her eyes and plow forward," Sullivan said, who demonstrates her technique and chuckles as he recalls the outing they just returned from. 

"I have a hard time keeping a straight face when I think about it, but she can go through that brush, (people without disabilities) can go into that field," he said. "But I can't, if this (rules change) passes." 

Currently in the Ottawa National Forest, which covers nearly 1 million acres of Upper Peninsula forestland, ATV riders follow an "open unless posted closed" policy. Michigan maintains around 200 miles of trails within the borders of the Ottawa; federal crews maintain one 20-mile multiple-use trail. According to the USFS, the Americans with Disabilities Act only requires that wherever foot traffic is allowed, wheelchairs are allowed, not four-wheelers. 

"I think that people make the assumption that to meet the Americans with Disabilities Act, we would automatically grant access. What ADA says is that we need to accommodate the person's customary mode of travel in a building, an office type of setting," said Donna Hepp, director of Recreation for the eastern region of the USFS. "You don't drive an ATV into a building. ADA does not apply to raw land." 

Hepp said that when she was forest supervisor of the White Mountain National Forest in Maine and New Hampshire, the forest service constructed an ADA-compliant building in a spot where some questioned whether wheelchairs could reach. 

"We actually had a pretty challenging trail that led to a hut on a lookout. We had a group of people with disabilities that took the challenge and reached the lookout," Hepp said. "The building needs to not have barriers within itself, but the way to get there doesn't necessarily have to be ramped. There are a number of groups that represent persons with disabilities that do not want special treatment out on the trail." 

Sullivan plans to discuss his pastime at a public hearing on the forest revisions at 6 p.m. Wednesday at the Best Western Lakeside Inn in Baraga. 

"I'm very careful. I don't nick up the trees. I don't tear up the ground," Sullivan said. "I go pretty slow. I think a dog adjusts to its owner and you can see Sam's patient. She's used to waiting for me. I don't want to harm any endangered plants, I just want to hunt with my dog."


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Just dropped the USDA Forest Service an e-mail and intend to do the same with my Congressman and Senator. The Forest Service has inadequate law enforcement for the huge areas they cover and these types of actions are attempting to punish all for the actions of a few. Sometimes I think if the USFS/USDA had their choice, they would forbid all of us from getting onto "their" land. Tree huggers and animal rights wierdo's don't help us much. Sometimes I would almost swear the goverment is being infiltrated with these people.

If you only knew the small numbers of USDA-USFS law enforcement officers in Michigan's National Forests.........it is very inadequate.

I will fight any further road/trail closures to OHV/ATV traffic in our national forests and I encourage others to do so as well.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

"Sometimes I would almost swear the government is being infiltrated with these people." woodsrat is absolutely correct with that statement. 

The antis and tree huggers are very much in control of both the USFS and USFW. This is directly related to the affirmative action policies of the late 1970s to the present. When I was in Washington DC in early 1990s for three weeks USFW training, I was told point blank that the hunting priorities of the past were being replaced by "other" priorities. Of the training class there were only two of us that were hunters (as the two with most seniority), and all the others had less than two years in the Service. The instructors were photographers and the rest of the class were all anti hunting affirmative action appointees. Back at Ludington Biological Station I was ordered to give the affirmative action appointees favorable evaluations and they had always had first promotions. Now today they are the supervisors within the agencies as those of us that got tired of the Federal corruption retired. I have a TV tape of the PBS McNeal/Lehrer Hour segment of the USFS employees that filed suit over exactly what I just described.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This is bull. As far as I'm concerned a few bad apples have ruined it for everyone. It makes no sense to me that I can't ride my ATV down a two track in a national forest but some guy with a 5000lb truck and an off road sticker can. Does this make sense?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Yes, I understand Steve. It doesn't make sense to us, but then we're talking Federal sense here. Isn't this the same discrimination that allows a car to take the 2-track to the river, but demands that the 4x4 truck following the car must have a ORV sticker.


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

It's all about the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ It's bullcrap if ya ask me. I need say no more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pat


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Funny how they welcome snowmobiles with open arms but turn there backs on atv riders ? Must be the Big shot feds all like to get loaded and ride there snow mobiles ? But like Steve says you can blame this mostly on the snot nose punks ripping the hell out of the forests with there crotch rockets there daddys bought them, and not hunters or fishermen.. Burns my a$$ :rant:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hiawatha proposal draws comments 

By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Munising Bureau 

MUNISING - About two dozen people turned out for a Hiawatha National Forest plan meeting in Munising Wednesday night. 

The session was the last of nine meetings held over the past couple of weeks to introduce a proposed forest plan revision to the public. The new forest plan, expected to gain final approval next spring, would guide decisions on the forest over the next 15 years. 

Munising Ranger District Ranger Teresa Chase said the diverse audience in Munising Wednesday brought questions and comments on a range of issues, including timber harvest, snowmobiling, off-highway vehicles, wildlife management, mountain biking and horseback riding. 

"We had lots of good questions," Chase said. "Lots of interest." 

The preferred alternative of Hiawatha National Forest planners offers no sweeping changes proposed for the forest. The draft forest plan is under a 90-day public comment period ending June 23. 

The last time the Hiawatha forest plan was updated was 1986. Over the past year, the U.S. Forest Service has been developing a draft environmental impact statement, proposed forest plan and an executive summary for forest plan revision. 

Four alternatives were developed, including one that continues the 1986 forest plan. Of these, planners chose Alternative 2 saying its provisions coordinate and integrate multiple use management, provides a good mix of recreational opportunities and addresses significant issues of vegetation management and recreation access. 

Comment forms and other information pertinent to the forest plan is available on the Hiawatha National Forest's Web site at: www.fs.fed.us/r9/hiawatha/revision/rev_welcome.html


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Isn't this the same discrimination that allows a car to take the 2-track to the river, but demands that the 4x4 truck following the car must have a ORV sticker.


I was unaware of this. Can you explain this further? What is the difference between a car or truck on the trail?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I don't believe the 4x4 truck needs an ORV sticker unless it's not registered for highway use (valid license plate).


----------



## Yetti (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi guys, I am new around here,and I might be able to help. 
There is a group doing letter writings & going to Lansing to help to stop this kind of stuff happening in our forests
The group I helped start is the "ATV Offroad Club Of Michigan", we are small, but are starting to make ground. we have been behind the reopening of Ogemaw county and the future opening of Iosco county. we have been fighting the state at every turn to keep trail & forest roads open. I have been at this awhile, so don't give up. 

By the way, even if they close the land you can get a orv permit for the operation of a handicapper, its just a form to be signed by your doctor. it lets you operate in the same way you have been even on most closed roads.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-37458--,00.html


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome to the forms Yetti. Yetti there is a catch to this law ATVs/ORVs less than 50" wide so that limmits it to a golf cart or smaller. I have a Kawasaki Mule full roll cage, seat belts, lights, goverend so it can not excide 25 m.p.h. but it's 57 inches so even with my handicapped sticker I can't use it. Is your group going to address this problem. From the what I have been able to get out of D.N.R. people that I have talked to say the 50" law was put in to affect so peole with small pickups (S-10 and Rangers) and Jeeps can't run orv trails but these are a far cry from a Kawasaki Mule or Polars Ranger.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Welcome to the forms Yetti. Yetti there is a catch to this law ATVs/ORVs less than 50" wide so that limmits it to a golf cart or smaller. I have a Kawasaki Mule full roll cage, seat belts, lights, goverend so it can not excide 25 m.p.h. but it's 57 inches so even with my handicapped sticker I can't use it. Is your group going to address this problem. From the what I have been able to get out of D.N.R. people that I have talked to say the 50" law was put in to affect so peole with small pickups (S-10 and Rangers) and Jeeps can't run orv trails but these are a far cry from a Kawasaki Mule or Polars Ranger.



Terry,

Post a pic of your set up - it reminds me of a Yankee Quail Hunt. Looks like a great way to go about the game.

For those that do not know, Terry has a team of Good Running Setters, He travels the sand trails and logging roads, that traverse through good cover, when the dog goes on point, Terry Dis-mounts, walks in and shoots the Grouse or Doodle.....You have to have good dogs to make this work and it is just an awsome way to enjoy the day!


----------



## Yetti (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the Welcome. 
Please forgive my stupidity. I have not riddin in the U.P and have only followed the law from down here. the DNR rule has been OPEN unless posted close for the U.P for many years. and if they intend to close a route to the use of your 57" machine you need to make it known that you are a handicapped user, and are not happy. the state cannot restrict your freedom of movement by shutting roads. the 57" trail bill has crossed the desk in Lansing a few times. most won't touch it. we have Senator Garcia to thank for keeping it alive up to this point. if the senate shoots it down his alterative is to leave open ALL forest roads rather then cause the state to pay to widen the 50" trail sytem. 
http://www.atvoffroad.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1448


----------

